# Thought you could use a laugh. AKA: another typical day for Son.



## sachem allison (Oct 27, 2013)

My day started out awesome, Got up at 6am because the evangelist church group across the street decided to crank up the amps and sing the only Hallelujah song they knew for three hours straight. At 7:30 climbed out of my attic room and went down the stairs to take a shower. As, I stepped onto the landing in my bare feet, I felt a nice warm gooeyness between my toes. Cat vomit, yum! While hopping on one foot to the shower, the said, offending cat decides to get under foot causing me to lose my balance and slam into the door jam. After a generous amount of cussing and trying not to burst into an uncontrollable rage the rest of the time in the apt. was uneventful.
9am after walking 1/2mile arrive at the subway station to find that it is closed and that I will have to walk an additional 1 mile to the alternate station. 9:20 arrive at alternate station and wait 30minutes for a train to arrive which should be arriving every 7 minutes. While I am waiting two very aromatic homeless fellows decide to have a masturbatory battle of sorts. Do not know who won. Had money on the large black man. I made the mistake of boarding an empty subway car. The horrors of being trapped in a vomit and feces filled car for three stations before I could switch off will haunt me for years to come. I don't want to talk about that further. I can still taste it and I don't think I can ever scrub the filth away.
Arrive at work at 11am. Expected my rather epic sized delivery to be there already. My porter is missing and the bartender/server isn't there. I start setting up the kitchen and the dining room because, hell I'm a nice guy and my server is gorgeous and single. She shows up a half hour late and I'm pissed, don't care how good looking you are a 1/2 hour late and no calling is unacceptable. Unable to do prep because, no product in house, still no delivery. Hoping for a quite lunch. Disaster strikes, 12 o'clock 7top, 6top 5top, 3 top, and 3-4 tops walk in and the sh$t show begins. It's just me and the girl. Her serving and bartending and me cooking solo. Banged out 75 covers in 1 1/2 hours when the delivery shows up. Now, I'm a big guy and I've had a few heart attacks and strokes but, I usually check in, unload and put away all the deliveries myself but, I was slammed. The delivery guy is about 3 times my size and huffs and puffs when he walks. He took out every item and walked to my kitchen and set it in the middle of the floor and on top of the stairs one box at a time. It took him an hour and a half.
Meanwhile, the people just kept coming, I ran out of plates, saute pans, salad bowls, pint glasses you name it. We couldn't seat people at any new tables because, we couldn't clear the old tables and I had no where to put the clean dishes because of all the dirty dishes and vice versa. It was a disaster for her and myself but, we never messed up a ticket and all the customers left exceedingly happy. Around 4pm two servers came in to help with the mess but, no one would help with the delivery. 
So, I started the arduous task of taking it all down into the basement so, I could put it away. I got about 75% of it put away when disaster struck. I grabbed 4 gallon case of mixed olives and was taking them down into the basement, at the top of the stairs my foot got caught on a 50 pound bag of onions. This caused me to to rapidly accelerate down the stairs head over ass. I land onto the concrete below and was just conscious long enough to see the case of olives come flying through the air and hitting me in the face and my world went black. A few minutes later I find myself unable to move and in intense pain. I start yelling for help, I continue to yell for help for 10 minutes when the general manager comes down and says" well, what do you want me to do about it", and proceeds to put the olives away, leaving me on the ground. She says" you have a ticket with some fries you need to make upstairs. I ask her to help me up but, she doesn't want to. Says that one of my guys should be in in 10 minutes and he can help me up. *****!
I drag myself up and know immediately something is wrong, things aren't working right. I manage to get up the stairs, do the ticket, put the rest of the delivery away and just as I got down to the last 5 boxes all my kitchen staff shows up. I tell them, I fell down the stairs and am going to get checked out and that they would have to work the line without me. No problem, Chef. As, I walk out the door a 20 top walk in shows up and 30 top right behind them and then the sh#t really hit the fan. I didn't get out of the restaurant until 1am, got home at 2:30 and went straight to bed. 3:30 am woke up with a severe headache and vomiting. I went to the hospital down the street, the one that literally killed earlier in the year. LOng story short, broke the toe next to the big toe on my left foot, twisted my ankle, actually smashed my knee so bad that my knee cap is now a couple of inches lower and will need to be worked on once the swelling goes down, wrenched my back, bruised 3 ribs, sprained my wrist, re-tore my right rotator cuff and got a minor concussion. arrive home 6:30 am take shower , get dressed, head to work because, we have a busy brunch because, we are on of the top brunch spots in NYC. Just got home. 12:46 midnight.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought it was bad when I herniated two discs a couple weeks ago, getting out of my office chair. Get well, Son!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm fine. Ever since I joined this forum my life seems to be in danger. lol I hope you feel better also.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a Herman Miller Embody chair, now, so I'm fine.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 27, 2013)

I feel your pain, Son. Today I had to make lunch for my wife, and tonight I banged my shin on a laundry basket. I don't tknow how we do it!



Glad you are still alive!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 27, 2013)

I hate it when I bang my shin, we have a steel I beam at work that is embedded in a rubber tire full of concrete that we slide kegs down into the basement and it weighs about 500lbs there is a section of the I-beam that sticks out at shin level and every once in awhile you get to see stars up close and personal.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 27, 2013)

Clearly we need to teach your neighbors some new songs.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 27, 2013)

Poor baby! I'd say you need a break, but you've already got one...or 2...or three...


----------



## tripleq (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow. All that and time to write. What kind of multivitamin is that you're taking again?


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 27, 2013)

Son, Superman's got nothing on you. That's a horrible story and your fortitude and resolve is amazing. Having lived in NYC and taken the subway for more years that I care to admit I know exactly what you're talking about with being trapped in a putrid car. But doing a service like that after suffering what you did is unbelievable. My hat is off to you.


----------



## brianh (Oct 27, 2013)

Unreal story. I won't ever complain about my desk job again.


----------



## scotchef38 (Oct 27, 2013)

You need to get a new job.Your employer is an oxygen thief.
Hope you get better soon mate.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry about your misfortune, Son, but a great story I must say.


----------



## daveb (Oct 27, 2013)

Next time join the contest. You could have ****** off all day and maybe won a prize.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 27, 2013)

Son!
You need to GTFO of NYC!
'Tis no bueno!
You wanna come live on my pull-out couch for a little while?


----------



## Keith Neal (Oct 27, 2013)

Son, you have more bad luck than anyone I know! Are you carrying spirit keepers?

I hope you recover quickly.

Keith


----------



## chinacats (Oct 27, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Son!
> You need to GTFO of NYC!



+1 California seems to be calling your name. Be well!


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 27, 2013)

Son my friend, my brother. Its time!


----------



## tripleq (Oct 27, 2013)

chinacats said:


> +1 California seems to be calling your name. Be well!



GEORGE COSTANZA: 
You're really moving to California?

COSMO KRAMER: 
[points to his head] Up here, I'm already gone.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 27, 2013)

holy sh1te Son! What a #$%#ing day. Hope you're better now.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 27, 2013)

Keith Neal said:


> Son, you have more bad luck than anyone I know! Are you carrying spirit keepers?
> 
> I hope you recover quickly.
> 
> Keith


It's definitely NYC. too many vampires here. sucking the life right out of me. yes, I am and they are a bit overwhelmed.lol They don't talk to me anymore.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 27, 2013)

At least your head saved the case of olives....

Ouch!


----------



## tkern (Oct 27, 2013)

KKF brunch party at the Crooked Knife before you go?


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 27, 2013)

come in for dinner, never brunch. It's a friggin disaster on roller skates but, some how we make it work most of the time. There have been one or two disasters of near biblical proportions. We should do a kkf get together alla Dream burls before the holidays.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds like the worst day in life... good thing it's already passed


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 28, 2013)

damn dude


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 28, 2013)

not that bad, just a little stressful.lol don't really care about the fall, more disappointed by the indifference of people I have worked for and with every day for over 2 years.


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 28, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> We should do a kkf get together alla Dream burls before the holidays.



Yeah baby, count me in.:hungry:


----------



## Geo87 (Oct 30, 2013)

I can't believe the coldness of your GM ... Oxygen thief for sure. Even if she has some kind of personal greivance against you any half decent human would help you up at least. A truly pathetic individual. On the plus side I feel much better about my gm , lack of stairs & drive to work  this subway sounds lovely.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 30, 2013)

She is twenty something , spoiled little rich kid. This is her first management position and she feels that .management should be above everyone else. Her lack of experience a d empathy will bite her in the ass if she isn't careful. I truly hope she grows out of it. Her first gut reaction when something goes wrong is to protect herself and throw everyone else under the bus. Mine has always been to protect my staff first and take the hit for them if need be. If the staff needs to be dealt with, I will do it myself. Oh well, she has to live with herself. I can always leave.lol oh wait, I am leaving soon.lol


----------



## Sabong1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good job on powering through lunch chef! Too bad that your support really sucks. Get better. &#128077;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoze (Oct 31, 2013)

...take every dream that's breathing
find every boot that's leaving
shoot all the lights in the cafe
and in the morning I'll be gone...
(Tom Waits)


----------



## Lefty (Oct 31, 2013)

Son, you're an animal. That is all.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 31, 2013)

you should talk, fireman! complete respect, there.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 31, 2013)

2 words for little miss manager: Workman's Comp.


----------

